# MTB auf Korsika- aktuelle Infos?



## RockyRider66 (15. Januar 2020)

Hallo,

ist hier schon mal jemand mit dem MTB auf Korsika gewesen und kann etwas dazu berichten?
Ich habe bisher nicht viel im Netz gefunden.
Suche etwas für rd. 2 Wochen mit dem MTB, schöne Touren bis 1.200hm.
Allerdings möchte ich nicht per GPS stundenlang im Unterholz rumkrabbeln.

Vielleicht hat auch jemand einen Vergleich zu Sardinien, da bin ich schon gewesen.

Danke schon mal!


----------



## delphi1507 (15. Januar 2020)

Schau Mal bei stuntzi..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (15. Januar 2020)

Korsika Cross von Achim Zahn: sehr schön, vor allem von den tollen Bergen.
Verlangt aber auch das eine oder andere Mal power zum Schieben und vor allem etwas Findigkeit bei der Fährtensuche!

In Korsika gibt's glaube ich keine Lifte , die dir Aufstiege erleichtern würden. Ist eben keine "Spaßinsel"!!

Im Vergleich zu Sardinien viiel alpiner und deutlich mehr Niederschläge. Beste Reisezeit m.E: Ende Juni/Juli oder September.


----------



## on any sunday (16. Januar 2020)

Die Aussage von p100473 stimm genau, ist oft keine "Spaßinsel". Und wenn schon er das schreibt   , lese mal seine eigenen Tourenberichte. Touren von Herren Zahn sind von der Landschaft schon schön, allerdings genau das, was du nicht möchtest, z.B. stundenlang dein Rad durch die Maccia schieben oder sich verlaufen. Da sich Korsika in den letzten "hundert" Jahren nicht grossartig verändert hat, ausser vielleicht des "Bikeparks" an der Bavella, wäre die Suche hier im Forum immer noch aktuell. Pauschal gesagt sind Touren auf Korsika meist mit schieben und Maccia verbunden, Rundtouren sind schwierig. Eine Woche kann man aber gut im Gebiet rund um Zonza verbringen, z.B. über das Plateau du Cuscionu.


----------



## Konrado (17. Januar 2020)

Kann mich on any sunday nur anschließen. 
Korsika ist eine wilde rauhe Schönheit, sehr viele Dornenhecken sobald man in der Maccia ist. 
Belvella ist wunderschön - zum wandern. Korsika ist sicher kein gutes Bikerevier aber eine traumhafte Insel. 
Sardinien war ich auch schon, die Insel ist mit Korsika nicht zu vergleichen, komplett anders.
Ich nehme das Mtb nicht mit wenn wir in einigen Jahren wieder nach Korsika fahren.


----------



## p100473 (17. Januar 2020)

Konrado schrieb:


> Belvella ist wunderschön - zum wandern. Korsika ist sicher kein gutes Bikerevier aber eine traumhafte Insel.



Das würde ich so nur zum Teil unterschreiben. Traumhafte Insel klar. Aber auch ein uriges Bikerevier. Kommt auf eure Erwartungen an. Wie gesagt kann man dort nicht shutteln. Dann müsst ihr eure Enduros eben hochschleppen. Wenn wir mit unseren HT schon Spaß haben, dürfte die bei euch mit den Lanhubern beim Abfahren unvergleichlich größer sein.
Und bei der Tour von Achim (Z) schleppt man nicht jeden Tag stundenlang. Hoch zur Piobu Hütte mögen es mehr als 1 h Stunde sein. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war das bzgl. Tragen die härteste Nuss gleich zu Beginn.
Bei Interesse kann ich meinen seinerzeitigen Tourenbericht rauskramen. Im weiteren Tourenverlauf waren dann auch recht lange Stücke auf Nebenstraßen/Pisten. Aber wenn man eine Inseldurchquerung machen will, gibt es so viele Alternativen nicht, wo man ausweichen kann. Und bitte versucht es nicht auf dem GR 20. Das ist in den allermeisten Teilen wirklich nur ein- tatsächlich traumhafter Wanderweg.

Ausserdem kann man auch mit dem Womo die schönsten Spots der Insel anfahren und dann Tagestouren machen. Stelle ich mir auch gut vor. Die Anfahrt ist bei der Variante halt lang und zeitraubend.
Und wichtig ist das richtige Zeitfenster. Freunde von uns hatten sich nicht dran gehalten und hatten 2 Wochen fast durchgängig Regen. Das bremst natürlich den Spaß!
Wir hatten, glaube ich, 1 Regenguss und wo? Natürlich am "Gewitterpass"! 
Da gäbe es noch viel zu erzählen von der Tour.....
Ich würde die Tour - mit leichten Variationen nach den gemachten Erfahrungen - durchaus nochmals fahren.


----------



## p100473 (18. Januar 2020)

So schön kann Korsika sein- von der Landschaft* und *vom Biken (alte Archivbilder 2013)


----------



## stuntzi (18. Januar 2020)

Gerade um Bavella rum gibts ne aktive Bikeszene mit gebauten Singletracks, hab sogar ein Shuttle gesehen. Mit Macchiaschrott oder Bike tragen ist da nix mehr, das sind sehr angenehme Wegerl. Hatte bisher auch ne schlechte Gestrüppmeinung zu dieser Insel, wurde aber Ende 2019 eines besseren belehrt. Wenn man gleichzeitig auf einsame Piratenbuchten und Bikepacking steht, kann man im Süden ne sehr schöne Mehrtagesrunde fahren.

Küstentrails: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/med...a-sardinien-und-sizilien.891702/post-16176425

Bavellatrails: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/med...a-sardinien-und-sizilien.891702/post-16182995

Musst ja nicht den Quatsch vom Achim Zahn fahren oder auf dem GR20 ne Durchquerung erzwingen wollen.

Der Tipp um das gute Zeug zu finden ist die Strava Heatmap... OSM ist bisher dort recht nutzlos. Oder fahr meinen Tracks nach: https://www.alpenzorro.com/mediteranix ab Tag 40.


----------



## p100473 (18. Januar 2020)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Musst ja nicht den Quatsch vom Achim Zahn fahren.


Du als alter (junger) Experience Biker: die Aussage verstehe ich nicht (ganz). So viel Gestrüpp und Schieben gibt's bei der Tour doch gar nicht. In den Pyrenäen habt ihr doch einen  ganzen Tag geschoben- das war doch am Puigmal nach Norden runter?
Das muss man doch mal abkönnen. Sind wir aus Zucker oder was ist hier los, Alter....
Achim hat immerhin eine Korsika Durchquerung kreiert und solange da keine Alternative im Raum steht, zählt das nicht für mich.

Wie gesagt: es kommt immer darauf an, was man sich als Ziel gesetzt hat. Funbiken oder Landschaft/Natur/Menschen erfahren. Und da gehört die Erfahrung der Wildsau Insel Korsika eindeutig dazu!


----------



## stuntzi (19. Januar 2020)

Ich wollte nur den Fehlinfos hier widersprechen... etwa "Korsika ist nur Macchia", der "Bavella ist nur zum wandern", "ich nehm das MTB nicht mit", oä. Es hat sich scheinbar viel getan in den letzten Jahren und gerade der Bavella ist ein schönes Bikerevier geworden. Dazu noch Tavignano und Spelunca und ein paar Südwestküstenpiratentrails, Slickrocks bei Calvi und man ist zehn Tage mit schönen Touren beschäftigt, den Rest der Zeit fährt man Auto. Glaube das wollte der Fragesteller.

Die Durchquerung a la Zahn ist sicher auch ein Abenteuer, aber die besten Singles der Insel lässt man dann halt aus.


----------



## der Trixxer (19. Januar 2020)

Ich war schon auf Korsika, aber leider ohne Bike. Am Bavella Pass war ich nur zum Wandern. Möchte aber demnächst nochmal hin mit Bike. Ist schon jemand den Bikepark gefahren und wenn ja, da scheint es auch laut der Karte ein Shuttle zu geben:


			https://www.bikepark-bavella.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/04/Plan-2019.pdf
		

Ist da schon jemand geshuttelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (19. Januar 2020)

stuntzi schrieb:


> "Korsika ist nur Macchia", der "Bavella ist nur zum wandern",



Da hast du recht, dass dies eine Fehlinfo ist. Man kann fast überall biken und es kommt fast immer darauf an, was man selbst aus einer Tour macht, soweit man ein wenig findig ist. Da bist du selbst das beste Beispiel!
Jetzt muss ich mir deine links von Korsika doch mal näher ansehen. Scheint also  interessant , da nochmal eine Tour hinzumachen. Bei den Pyrenäen haben wir auch ein paar Sachen  von dir reingenommen, z.B. den Colle Tendenera/ den Doppelpass Pas l`Osque+Azun/Collada Petraficha. Das waren ja auch Knallerübergänge in dem Sinne, dass alle die wir getroffen haben nur den Kopf geschüttelt haben, wo wir mit dem bike hinwollten. Aber das kennen wir ja inzwischen.....
Deshalb hatte mich deine Aussage von der doch eher angenehmen Achim Tour durch Korsika gewundert.
Aber wenn es  interessante neue Strecken gibt, ist das natürlich eine andere Sache. Die sollte man ausprobieren.
Leider sind wir tourenmäßig in 2020 schon wieder ausgebucht..... Ich sollte doch auf Teilzeit umsteigen.


----------



## on any sunday (19. Januar 2020)

Der Fragesteller hatte nach schönen Touren mit 1200 hm gefragt und nach keiner Inseldurchquerung, die laut der Tourenbeschreibung von Herren Zahn ca. 6 Stunden Schiebung beinhaltet. Da hat er jetzt ja Tipps erhalten. Nach meiner Erfahrung/gehung zählen Touren von Herren Zahn da nicht zu. Die sind eher für die Bike/Hike Fraktion ala p100473. Muss es ja auch geben.


----------



## Heiko123 (26. Juli 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

will mich hier für 2020 mal anschließen. 
Werde dieses Jahr im August ebenfalls mit Bike in Korsika sein.
Und mal Schieben/Tragen gehört dazu, wenn man eine gigantische Aussicht haben möchte.

Eine Frage: *Weiß jemand, ob die Schmalspurbahn von Ajaccio jetzt auch BIkes mitnimmt?*
Hatte die Idde, ins Landesinnere zu fahren und von dort dann wieder zurück zur Küste.


----------



## der Trixxer (26. Juli 2020)

Hier sind einige Touren für MTB auf Korsika zu finden:








						Trouvez les meilleurs parcours VTT et VAE avec traces GPS - UtagawaVTT
					

Trouvez les plus beaux itinéraires VTT et VAE avec trace GPS.




					www.utagawavtt.com


----------



## Konrado (27. Juli 2020)

Hi, wir sind vor 2 Jahren im Juni ohne Biks mit dieser Bahn gefahren. 
Die war damals schon brechend voll, die Wagoon sind auch recht klein. Im August ist dazu noch der Hauptreisemonat. Biks habe ich keine gesehen, ich würde mich per mail direkt bei der Behörde erkundigen und das Mail ausgedruckt mitnehmen falls man nicht reingelassen wird.


----------

